# Hello from California



## Lovable Luciferian (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello brothers, my name is Matt and I'm from the central valley.  I am a member of Visalia-Mineral King 128 and Hanford 279.


----------



## Wayfarer (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Lovable!  Feel free to tickle these keys anytime.


----------



## Lovable Luciferian (Sep 4, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Feel free to tickle these keys anytime.


That must be an *A*F&AM thing.


----------



## Huw (Sep 4, 2011)

Well hi, Matt, welcome on board from right across the Pond.

However, maybe I'm an old-fashioned religious stick-in-the-mud, but I'm _not_ very comfortable about your choice of username.  I assume it's a joke, but urghh.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Lovable Luciferian (Sep 4, 2011)

Huw said:


> Well hi, Matt, welcome on board from right across the Pond.
> 
> However, maybe I'm an old-fashioned religious stick-in-the-mud, but I'm _not_ very comfortable about your choice of username.  I assume it's a joke, but urghh.
> 
> ...



Should I re-register?  I don't want to cause disharmony.


----------



## Huw (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Matt.

Well, obviously it's not my site, I'm just a user like any other, so my opinion is no big deal.

Perhaps ask Blake what he thinks?  It's his site, so I guess it's down to him to set the boundaries.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Lovable Luciferian (Sep 4, 2011)

Huw said:


> I'm just a user like any other, so my opinion is no big deal.


Your opinion matters. We meet on the level, or at least I'd hope so.

Edit: I will send a private message to an admin and ask if they would be so kind as to change it to something more suitable for a diverse and dignified crowd such as this.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a suggestion:  Loveable Light Bearer.  

That'll get you through most any door.  And, it translates.  Enjoy the sight.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## JTM (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.  The username is fine with me.


----------

